# Pigmentation



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

If a dog (German Showline) has a rich red color, the saddle is dark black , but the eyes are yellow and the mask is almost inexistent. Would you asume the dog has poor pigmentation?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nope. 

I think the mask markings are controlled by their own gene and I know eye color has nothing to do with pigment of the coats.

I see a lot of showlines with deep red coats, nice dark shiny black, with little to no mask. I like a lot of mask on GSD's.

Eye color is another thing I see going in the wrong direction. There are a lot of light eyes out there. Not an easy trait to get rid of either.

I know some one will come and explain it better than I did.

Val


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto doesn't have yellow eyes does he???? They look brown to me but many shades lighter than Morgan's - her eyes are appear black in anything but bright sunlight


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There was a post awhile back on "Eyes" with some pictures

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=544565&page=2#Post544565

Val


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks! Nice to know he's not alone, has the lightest eyes of any of my dogs, they seem to be getting lighter as he's getting older.


----------

